# [RISOLTO FINALMENTE] il tempo di sistema corre!!!

## neryo

Ciao a tutti..

ho un problema, l'orologio di sistema del mio portatile corre al doppio della velocità.. non so a cosa sia dovuto, qualcuno potrebbe delucidarmi? 

Il clock hardware funziona perfettamente tantè che su windows il problema non si pone.. altra cosa che mi sono accorto è che se eseguo xine, mplayer i filmati vanno al doppio della velocità appogiandosi evidentemente al clock di sistema........   :Shocked: 

Grazie in anticipo per ogni risposta.....   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## mrfree

Quale kernel usi? patch/moduli particolari?

Da quando si presenta il problema? Magari è successivo a qualche modifica/aggiornamento particolare?

----------

## neryo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Quale kernel usi? patch/moduli particolari?
> 
> Da quando si presenta il problema? Magari è successivo a qualche modifica/aggiornamento particolare?

 

kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 nessun modulo particolare... il problema si presenta da qualche settimana quando ho installato..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

[humour mode=ON]

Mi sa che il tuo portatile è affetto dalla sindrome del Bullet Time!   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/humour mode=OFF]

Tornando a noi, un problema simile (video riprodotti a velocità doppia rispetto al normale) l'ho riscontrato a volte guardando un DVD con Ogle! Comunque, controlla nella configurazione del kernel le opzioni relative a RealTime Clock e dintorni, e controlla di non aver effettuato qualche modifica al BIOS (non si sa mai   :Razz:  )

----------

## neryo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [humour mode=ON]
> 
> Mi sa che il tuo portatile è affetto dalla sindrome del Bullet Time!  
> 
> [/humour mode=OFF]
> ...

 

hehe   :Razz: 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tornando a noi, un problema simile (video riprodotti a velocità doppia rispetto al normale) l'ho riscontrato a volte guardando un DVD con Ogle! Comunque, controlla nella configurazione del kernel le opzioni relative a RealTime Clock e dintorni, e controlla di non aver effettuato qualche modifica al BIOS (non si sa mai   )

 

nel bios direi proprio di no.. anche perche' non credo che la velocita' del clock hw sia personalizzabile.. e poi questo influenzerebbe anche win.. cosa che non accade!

----------

## pava_rulez

Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare?

----------

## comio

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare?

 

controllare DMA, e se state usando correttamente l'rtc. Problemi del genere nascono anche se avete la batteria della mb scarica.

ciao

----------

## pava_rulez

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare? 
> 
> controllare DMA, e se state usando correttamente l'rtc. Problemi del genere nascono anche se avete la batteria della mb scarica.
> 
> ciao

 

Parlando di dma immagino intendi il comando hdparm...ti dico che fra l'altro da qualche parte nei messaggi di errore avevo letto il classico loosing many ticks e cmq l'rtc non è abilitato. A dire la verità non mi piacerebbe ricompilare il kernel su un server di produzione e inoltre vedo diecimila risposte diverse a questo problema (che mi sembra molto comune): cancellare /etc/adjtime, cambiare le impostazioni in /etc/conf.d/clock, usare ntp, abilitare il dma, ma non so bene quale possa fare al caso mio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

Provate a cancellare questo file, dovrebbe andare  :Wink: 

```
rm /etc/adjtime
```

----------

## neryo

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare?

 

see magari perdere ogni ora 2 o 3 minuti.... IL MIO AVANZA AL DOPPIO DELLA VELOCITA'!!!    :Shocked: 

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Provate a cancellare questo file, dovrebbe andare 
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/adjtime
> ```
> ...

 

grazie, provo e ti so dire....   :Smile: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Provate a cancellare questo file, dovrebbe andare 
> 
> ```
> rm /etc/adjtime
> ```
> ...

 

Già cancellato migliaia di volte, inutile, metto l'ora giusta e poi l'orologio torna a rallentare. Se uso ntp invece mi torna indietro di due ore...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lavish

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Già cancellato migliaia di volte, inutile, metto l'ora giusta e poi l'orologio torna a rallentare. Se uso ntp invece mi torna indietro di due ore... 

 

Devi configurare ntp in modo che setti il tempo UTC, non il local  :Wink: 

[EDIT] SONO A >2000 posts e me ne accorgo SOLO ORA!?!?!?!?!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   Già cancellato migliaia di volte, inutile, metto l'ora giusta e poi l'orologio torna a rallentare. Se uso ntp invece mi torna indietro di due ore...  
> 
> Devi configurare ntp in modo che setti il tempo UTC, non il local 
> 
> [EDIT] SONO A >2000 posts e me ne accorgo SOLO ORA!?!?!?!?!     

 

Beh, innanzitutto congratulazioni per il ragguardevole numero di post...   :Wink: 

E inoltre, cosa devo mettere quindi in /etc/conf.d/clock?Local o UTC? E dove setto ntp per usare UTC?

----------

## lavish

Ehm... io non uso ntp  :Razz: 

Comunque, ti ho dato una soluzione "ad occhio". se hai l'ora +2, significa che il tuo orologio HW è settato sull'ora locale e il localtime (impostazioni sw) è esatto.

La situazione corretta sarebbe quella di avere il timer HW in UTC, quindi italia -2 (per ora  :Wink:  )

Riguardo alla configurazione di ntp, non saprei darti la mia esperienza diretta, quindi e' meglio che ti affidi a qualche tutorial in caso

C ya

----------

## neryo

tipo questo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/hpc-howto.xml cerca la stringa ntp   :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

niente.. ho cancellato il file ma nothing.... mh.. quindi sembra che il problema sia il kernel secondo voi?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> niente.. ho cancellato il file ma nothing.... mh.. quindi sembra che il problema sia il kernel secondo voi?  

 

Argh... hai provato a cambiare la batteria del BIOS?

/me che prova a sparare qualsiasi possibile soluzione

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   niente.. ho cancellato il file ma nothing.... mh.. quindi sembra che il problema sia il kernel secondo voi?   
> 
> Argh... hai provato a cambiare la batteria del BIOS?
> 
> 

 

il portatile e' nuovo... e in win non lo fa' quindi il problema non e' del bios....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Per quanto riguarda me invece, tre ore fa orologio hardware e di sistema erano sincronizzati, e ora

```
Orione ~ # date

Fri Sep 30 11:17:45 UTC 2005

Orione ~ # hwclock --show

Fri Sep 30 11:18:17 2005  -0.148198 seconds
```

----------

## X-Drum

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare?

 

usa un crond con rdate, trovi tutto sul forum

----------

## pava_rulez

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *pava_rulez wrote:*   Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare? 
> 
> usa un crond con rdate, trovi tutto sul forum

 

Niente, sia con rdate che con ntp quando mi sincronizzo con 1 server ntp italiano ottengo:

```
Orione ~ # date

Fri Sep 30 10:15:32 UTC 2005

```

E ora è mezzogiorno e quasi 20...  :Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

strano:

io ho il clock settato su UTC,

il timezone Europe/Rome (etc/locatime)

ed ogno volta che lancio 

```
rdate -s time.ien.it 
```

non fa un piega, sincronizza alla perfezione

----------

## pava_rulez

```
Orione ~ # vim /etc/conf.d/clock

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/clock,v 1.2.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".

####CLOCK="local"

CLOCK="UTC"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to sync the system clock to the hardware clock during

# shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

```
Orione ~ # ls -la /etc/localtime

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 Aug 27 12:53 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

```

```
Orione ~ # rdate -s time.ien.it

Orione ~ # date

Fri Sep 30 10:30:25 UTC 2005

```

----------

## X-Drum

è la mia esatta situazione (a parte l'output che da me è corretto)

nn so che dirti  :Surprised: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> è la mia esatta situazione (a parte l'output che da me è corretto)
> 
> nn so che dirti 

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Aiuto........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

sto provando a ricompilare il kernel per vedere se risolvo... ma sono ancora molto perplesso su questa cosa.. se qualcuno ha delle idee e suggerimenti chiaramente sempre bene accetti!   :Laughing: 

EDIT: 

Ricompilato il kernel.. niente continua ad andare a doppia velocita'   :Shocked:  ....uff qnd mi capitano dei problemi sono veramente ostici.. any ideas?

----------

## neryo

potrei provare a ricompilare le coreutils... se non e' il kernel che vaneggia potrebbero essere loro...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Apetrini

Secondo me è un problema del kernel....

Prova a vedere qui....

```

Processor type and features->HPET Timer Support

Device Drivers->Character devices->Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

```

dimmi se sono selezionate queste 2 cose, e dimmi se sono moduli o builtin....

----------

## neryo

in Character devices...

```

  <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 

 [*] HPET - High Precision Event Timer
```

forse cho trovato qualche indizio... mi ritrovo nei logs questo 

 */var/log/messages wrote:*   

> GentUzzA Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

 

EDIT: 

- in Processor type and features HPET non esiste..

- potrebbe essere che frequency scaling gli dia fastidio??!

----------

## Apetrini

Ho appena ricontrollato e io ce lo in "Processor type and features"....

io uso "make xconfig" forse tu usi "make menuconfig".. forse sono diversi...

P.s. ho controllato meglio ... esiste HPET sia dove dico io che dove dici tu, Uno è HPET support, l'altro è HPET High Precision Event Timer....

----------

## neryo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ho appena ricontrollato e io ce lo in "Processor type and features"....
> 
> io uso "make xconfig" forse tu usi "make menuconfig".. forse sono diversi...
> 
> P.s. ho controllato meglio ... esiste HPET sia dove dico io che dove dici tu, Uno è HPET support, l'altro è HPET High Precision Event Timer....

 

ma il kernel e' quello di gentoo-sources?

EDIT: 

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER:                                                                                                 │
> 
>   │                                                                                                                      │
> 
>   │ The Power Management Timer is available on all ACPI-capable,                                                         │
> ...

 

----------

## Apetrini

No è un kernel vanilla....ma dovrebbe essere lo stesso....

Edit: Ci dici che portatile è? è per caso un amd64? Magari è un porblema acpi...

----------

## neryo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> No è un kernel vanilla....ma dovrebbe essere lo stesso....
> 
> Edit: Ci dici che portatile è? è per caso un amd64? Magari è un porblema acpi...

 

e' un ACER Aspire 5024 wlmi turion 64.. infatti pensavo anch io a un problema acpi..

----------

## pava_rulez

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho problemi simili sul server Gentoo al lavoro. In media ogni giorno perde 2-3 minuti. Come posso fare?

 

Per quanto riguarda il mio problema ho risolto mettendo in /etc/cron.hourly questo script:

```
#!/bin/sh

/sbin/hwclock --hctosys

```

che mi sincronizza l'orologio di sistema con quello hardware    :Cool: 

----------

## neryo

mi sa che provo a disabilitare l ACPI nel kernel poi vi so dire cosa salta fuori.... stasera appena torno a casa! Non sono sicuro ma come ho detto potrebbe essere la CPU frequency scaling che da problemi! 

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Magari è un porblema acpi...

 

hai qualche consiglio?

----------

## mrfree

 *neryo wrote:*   

> hai qualche consiglio?

 

Magari potresti provare a disassemblare la tua DSDT (ci sono diversi howto sul forum e su gentoo-wiki) quantomeno per verificare l'assenza di errori

----------

## neryo

la CPU frequency scaling l ho disabilitata nel kernel ma non e' quella la causa del tempo impazzito...

----------

## neryo

ho risolto appendendo al kernel un "noapic" ....   :Razz: 

EDIT: 

http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/08/msg00328.html

EDIT2:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/355084

qui lo stesso problema ma risolto in maniera meno drastica... aggiungendo no_timer_check=0 nel parametri del kernel, funziona!   :Wink: 

----------

## -Vortex-

Ho installato gentoo su un Acer Aspire 3023 con cpu Sempron 3000+

Il problema è che l'orologio va il doppio, o meglio, hwclock restituisce il tempo correttamente, mentre in date scorre a doppia velocità.

Ho provato i kernel 11,12,13,14, il timer frequency a 100Hz e disabilitato hpet, ma il risultato non cambia.

----------

## randomaze

 *-Vortex- wrote:*   

> Ho installato gentoo su un Acer Aspire 3023 con cpu Sempron 3000+
> 
> Il problema è che l'orologio va il doppio, o meglio, hwclock restituisce il tempo correttamente, mentre in date scorre a doppia velocità.
> 
> Ho provato i kernel 11,12,13,14, il timer frequency a 100Hz e disabilitato hpet, ma il risultato non cambia.

 

Mi sembra un problema analogo a quello di questo thread.

Cosa ne dici? Faccio il merge?

----------

## -Vortex-

Hai ragione,  thx 1000 non l'avevo trovato, mergi mergi   :Wink:  .

----------

## gutter

 *-Vortex- wrote:*   

> Hai ragione,  thx 1000 non l'avevo trovato, mergi mergi   .

 

Fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## osar_sabin

ma puo essere questa la causa della velocità doppia anche nella riproduzione video?

----------

## neryo

 *osar_sabin wrote:*   

> ma puo essere questa la causa della velocità doppia anche nella riproduzione video?

 

certooo   :Wink:  aggiungi  no_timer_check=0 nelle opzioni di boot del kernel

----------

